# Is anyone following Q's posts?



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have not the slightest clue what this is about. Can someone give me a clue?

▶Q !UW.yye1fxo 02/14/18 (Wed) 17:06:27 No.88

MILITARY INTELLIGENCE TEAM
MILITARY INTELLIGENCE BATTALION (STRATEGIC SIGNALS INTELLIGENCE)
MILITARY INTELLIGENCE BRIGADE (STRATEGIC SIGNALS INTELLIGENCE)
DESIGNATION: _ MILITARY INTELLIGENCE TEAM,
_ MILITARY INTELLIGENCE BRIGADE (STRAT SIGINT)

32536AA00: _ MI TM (UTAH)(STRAT SIGINT)
32536AB00: _ MI TM (OCMC)(STRAT SIGINT)
32536AC00: _ MI TM (DET A)(STRAT SIGINT)
Q

▶Q !UW.yye1fxo 02/14/18 (Wed) 17:41:23 No.89

dZ68J_729282D_B^02928xABVtZ
b7al8920289-sLBTCZA99_jXK
38201820281028201820484739201837474
B_1
B_2
KILL_CHAIN
SKY_TAR_[E_BZ_y]
[]
[]PAK[]
[]-13-[]
A-9zBT1-033
"Republic-D"
"Republic-E"
"Republic-F"
"Republic-MILMAR-E"
INFIL-[2]-OP_TAKE_O_
WATCH_TOWER_OK
RED_RED_OK
RED_CASTLE_OK
NIGHT_BOX_OK
SKY_BEAM_OK
NORTH_TRADE_OK
MOUNTAIN_DEEP_OK
COMM_SAT_6_OK
COMM_SAT_7_OK
COMM_SAT_8_FALSE
COMM_SAT_9_OK
COMM_SAT_SEC_R140_OK
TELCON_SIG_CONF_C-83028
ZEBRA_PACIFIC_SIG_COMM_[GOOD]
DESIGNATE CODE: [ _D7_UND<93829]
ACTIVATE CODE: [0 0000 018739 7-ZjG]
Q, DELTA

▶Q !UW.yye1fxo 02/14/18 (Wed) 17:59:04 No.90

WARNING_EU_
_EU_POSSIBLE_CAR_ATTACK_72
STRIKE_PACKAGE_B-7V
WARNING_UK_IMM_CHATTER_
XRAY_7
Q, DELTA

This is also the first time he has signed with Q, DELTA


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m sure it makes perfect sense to the right people, I’m not one of them....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back under the bridge with 'em!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It either means we are going to die a horribly painful death or.....they messed up the damn Pizza order again!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Where are the "Q" posts?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I listen to people on YouTube who work to explain them. Interesting.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

A schizophrenic is off his meds, and writing crypto, and that's my "explanation". I know that it is lame, but it is all that I can think of.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't make heads or tales out of his/her postings.

There are a few people that post on FB (I'm not a member) who make sense with what seems to be legitimate inside information or informed opinions.

Anyone can type a bunch of words and some gullible people will take that as 007 type information.

But...I have no idea so...there's that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I can't make heads or tales out of his/her postings.
> 
> There are a few people that post on FB (I'm not a member) who make sense with what seems to be legitimate inside information or informed opinions.
> 
> ...


Those involved with QAnon have been ahead of current events. They've posted pictures that proved they are on the inside and close to the president.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Q's posts seems vague enough that the response to them is the real intelligence someone is seeking. Probably some government bot.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> Those involved with QAnon have been ahead of current events. They've posted pictures that proved they are on the inside and close to the president.


There's a chap on another forum that posts *some* of his/her stuff. Never seen any pics.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its Will2, move along ... nothing to see here.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Its Will2, move along ... nothing to see here.


Haven't heard from him in awhile, or maybe we have,oooooowwwwooooo.....
Did he get banned, or did he just give up?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Military Intelligence is normally classed as an Oxymoron


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I have not the slightest clue what this is about. Can someone give me a clue?
> 
> ▶Q !UW.yye1fxo 02/14/18 (Wed) 17:06:27 No.88
> 
> ...


This is formatted almost like a military radio message (I am old school here, stuff that was printed out from code teletypes) In the messages I dealt with concerning ammo, we had specific line markers for start and end of lines But we used back slashes. And we also used UIC's (Unit Identification codes) which this also appears to have. But the last of the message is pretty clear. European warning, possible car attack, warning for UK of immediate attack from chatter. And this strike package thing is an attention getter.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

I have been kind of following this as best as I can. I am not sure who Q is, but I do believe something is happening inside our Govt. It's funny over the last month I've noticed a lot more Emergency Message testing on the radio than I ever remember and in a Q post he made mention of that very same thing.

I'm not a tinfoil wearing kind of person, but I do believe this is someone within Military Intel. and something is going on. Take notice, you haven't heard much from Soros, Obammy, Hillary Rotten Crotch or her child molesting husband!

Is this just a fluke or is Q telling us something about the future of these crumbs?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

JafoDawg said:


> I have been kind of following this as best as I can. I am not sure who Q is, but I do believe something is happening inside our Govt. It's funny over the last month I've noticed a lot more Emergency Message testing on the radio than I ever remember and in a Q post he made mention of that very same thing.
> 
> I'm not a tinfoil wearing kind of person, but I do believe this is someone within Military Intel. and something is going on. Take notice, you haven't heard much from Soros, Obammy, Hillary Rotten Crotch or her child molesting husband!
> 
> Is this just a fluke or is Q telling us something about the future of these crumbs?


It does seem odd. But sitting here rethinking back almost 20 yrs when I was in, I dug through some of my old military paperwork, and low and behold, a radio transmission of my travel orders before retiring. Military messages will have a zulu time stamp along with julian date for a message ID Header. This message contains none. But it still seems close to a military message, it does have unit Identification codes (UIC) for whom the messages are intended for. But still missing that zulu time and julian date for transmission ID.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

First message looks like a "cover page" of sorts, designating expected recipients.
Second message looks like comms check for who/what the message will be sent to/on.
Third message looks like the actual intel.
As said, I agree that it appears to be a warning to the EU for a possible car bomb in the next 72 hours according to chatter in the UK.
It's been 24 hours since the message's timestamp.
I guess we'll see.

Could be random nonsense from a crazy person. Could be legit.
I put no merit in it... yet.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes. BP Earthwatch on You Tube reads them through each time and explains all the details: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxz5R9YQMRW5QqElbAlMqRw

Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> Yes. BP Earthwatch on You Tube reads them through each time and explains all the details: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxz5R9YQMRW5QqElbAlMqRw
> 
> Peace,
> Michael J.


Jessie is also thinking there is something going on with Anon. He questions the authenticity of the last one.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Thats military message traffic. Not sure why it is being posted online


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Jessie is also thinking there is something going on with Anon. He questions the authenticity of the last one.


At one point early on, Q stated something about them being a team. So now it appears we have Q and Q, DELTA.

I'm skeptical but still interested. So I watch.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Thats military message traffic. Not sure why it is being posted online


That's why I was asking. I figured some of the military people here might be able to decipher at least some of it.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

It's code for Irritable Bowel Syndrome causing Hemorrhoids.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just a guess here, but maybe disinformation? Those of you out there that are able to understand this, the rest of us depend on you to give us the right information....just saying....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Apparently there is allot of chatter out there.
https://www.scribd.com/document/369...essions-Drop-the-Hammer-Vers-17-0-Jan-21-2018
https://www.reddit.com/r/QAnon/


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

yooper_sjd hit it on the head, that's what I thought of first. Someone in the cypher room knows how to read it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another interesting read on "Q' for those that might be interested.

https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2020/01/an_introduction_to_q.html


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Its Will2, move along ... nothing to see here.


Well shit ...another coffee soaked keyboard...Yall need to quit talking about that dipstick....My sides are aching and its costing me a fortune in cleaning products lol!!!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

BTW you guys with hf ham radios can hear it first on 11.175 mhz USB and other easily to find military traffic frequencies found on Google...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, interesting...
.
.


> The USAF High Frequency Global Communications System is a worldwide network of 15 high-power HF stations providing command and control communications between ground agencies and US military aircraft and ships. Allied military and other aircraft are also provided support IAW agreements and international protocols as appropriate. The HFGCS is not dedicated to any service or command, but supports all DoD authorized users on a traffic precedence/priority basis.
> 
> General services provided by the HFGCS are:
> 
> ...


----------

